# August Photo of the Month



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The theme for this month is a childhood horse memory. So you can participate with an old (or newer, if you are still young) photo of a childhood horse memory.

You will have from August 7 to August 19 for entering your photo.

Please enter your one photo as a reply to this thread.
************************************************** ***************************

After the entry deadline of August 19, the thread will be closed and a poll will be put up as a way for voting.

Have fun!


----------



## Knave (Dec 16, 2015)

This mare was called Nuisance. She was my grandfather’s, and she had been a favorite of his. A mustang stud had gotten in with her mother if I remember the story correctly, and she was the result. I’m not 100% sure about that though. I heard she was a very handy mare in her day.

In any case, she was retired by the time I rode her. I didn’t appreciate her then like I do looking back. She was there to teach me to rope calves at brandings, like in this picture, and took me through many miles of work. She was everyone’s dream kid horse.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

Before reading this, please note that with my today`s knowledge, experience and mind i do understand that this we were really dumb children and we are lucky to still be alive. And even though I do look back at this with a warm heart and true nostalgia, if some young rider is reading this - please DO NOT do anything like this, it was pure luck that nothing bad happened and it could`ve ended quite tragic.

Back when we were children, me and my friend Alice, we had no fear. Literally none. In our training sessions at the barn we rode in we always thought that the obstacles were too low, the horses too calm and all we wanted was to get in some crazy adventures, just like all the older riders whose horses sometimes reared up or bucked - that was a dream! When I was 14 I got my first horse, Smaile, that I kept at home and "finally" there was no one to stop us from getting into crazy adventures. And no, we did not mistreat the horse - we just jumped a "little" higher than we should`ve, galloped for the first time etc. One of the things we liked to do the most was getting on Smaile with no saddle, no bridle and just hold on to her mane when she flew away in full gallop. Sometimes we held on to the end of the pasture, sometimes we hit the ground but even falls felt funny back then. Soon after I god Smaile, my friend Alice also got her first horse, Lasvegas. And believe it or not, I was stupid enough to get on a completely unfamiliar horse without ANYTHING and just let her take me around the pasture - here is the picture of that. Oh, my sweet childhood, if only I`d have the same stupid bravery I had back then!


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

This is Sonny. Born May 25, 1960. He was surprise. Nobody, including the mare's seller knew she was in foal when they sold her to me. Sonny was an Arab/Saddlebred.

I was 13 in the picture and still vividly remember telling mom to hurry up and take the picture because three month old Sonny was tired of posing, lol.

With my grandfather's tutelage, I raised and trained Sonny. He was with me his entire life. I laid him to rest when he was 29. We had a few hungry times but I was determined to keep him u til his end time and I did

Again, the year was 1960 and the car behind me was my mom's brand new Pontiac Bonneville - that was when cars were real and bigger than some apartments. The car in the back was my step-father's drive-to-work car, a 1956 Pontiac Star Chief convertible --- he loved his Pontiacs.

I don't know how to enlarge this photo. Maybe the Admins can do that?


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

I still remember this mg: jump, on a Bavarian Warmblood / Trotter cross, in Germany when I was ten. It felt like jumping a mountain to me, and was our tallest jump to date, about a foot above what was "normal" for me as a learner. It was the "big people's" obstacle left over from a jumping lesson, and I dared myself and gave it a shot out of circle left. I kind of didn't straighten up properly again and it wasn't going to win any points for style over fences, but we made it! And then did it a few more times, but this was the _first_ leap over a bigger obstacle for me.

And helmets? Nobody wore those at our barn, and this was in a jumping and dressage obsessed place in Germany in 1982. They just told us not to fall off, and mostly we didn't.


----------



## whennobodylikesu (May 8, 2018)

This is a fond memory of me trying out my first horse before buying him <3


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

The poll has been set up!



walkinthewalk said:


> This is Sonny. Born May 25, 1960. He was surprise. Nobody, including the mare's seller knew she was in foal when they sold her to me. Sonny was an Arab/Saddlebred.
> 
> I was 13 in the picture and still vividly remember telling mom to hurry up and take the picture because three month old Sonny was tired of posing, lol.
> 
> ...



@walkinthewalk; truly sorry for a very, very late reply! I missed your message.

Was that photo that small when you posted it? Here's a larger version of it but as you see, the quality has suffered a lot: 








Is it possible to provide me a larger version of the photo (you can use our Moderating Team email; [email protected])? Or are you fine with the initial photo or my enlargement? Please let me to know.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> The poll has been set up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok 

The pic is an ancient Polaroid that was about 3 X 4? Whatever standard size was back in 1960, lollol

I took a pic of the Polaroid with my cell phone, and uploaded that to the IPad --- something happened to shrink the picture during those processes:|. 

It is no surprise your blow-up is distorted, as it's a few generations removed from the original, lollollol

Thanks for trying


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

OK, and you are welcome  - so you are fine with your initial photo, @walkinthewalk ?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> OK, and you are welcome  - so you are fine with your initial photo, @walkinthewalk ?


Yes - it's all good:smile:


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

These photos are all lovely, and I vote all the entrants should receive an ice-cream this month!

Though I think the first photo in here should definitely win because it is soooooo cute!  And so maybe that entrant should get ten ice-creams.


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

walkinthewalk said:


> This is Sonny. Born May 25, 1960. He was surprise. Nobody, including the mare's seller knew she was in foal when they sold her to me. Sonny was an Arab/Saddlebred.
> 
> I was 13 in the picture and still vividly remember telling mom to hurry up and take the picture because three month old Sonny was tired of posing, lol.
> 
> ...


In enlargement you can see it has a lot of shadowing. I have taken some of that out mainly round the legs but it is typical photo quality of the times and the information just isn't there to work with. And my skills are limited.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

ShirtHotTeez said:


> In enlargement you can see it has a lot of shadowing. I have taken some of that out mainly round the legs but it is typical photo quality of the times and the information just isn't there to work with. And my skills are limited.
> 
> View attachment 967847


Thank you! :smile:

Your skills are waaay better than mine! 

I like how skinny my legs ended up ---- too bad they aren't that skinny now, lollollol


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Such wonderful photos <3 It's going to be a tight race!


----------

